# Miley Cyrus & Brooke Burke "Selbsterstellte Collage" ( 1x )



## Brian (10 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## comatron (10 Mai 2020)

Macht es wirklich Sinn, die Arbeit eines anderen Users auseinanderzuschnippeln, etwas anders wieder zusammenzusetzen und "selbsterstellt" drüberzuschreiben ?

https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=783451


----------



## ReLü (10 Mai 2020)

comatron schrieb:


> Macht es wirklich Sinn, die Arbeit eines anderen Users auseinanderzuschnippeln, etwas anders wieder zusammenzusetzen und "selbsterstellt" drüberzuschreiben ?
> 
> https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=783451



Ich finde schon.. wenn Du was dagegen hast brauchst Du es ja nicht anzuschauenwink2


----------



## Brian (10 Mai 2020)

comatron schrieb:


> Macht es wirklich Sinn, die Arbeit eines anderen Users auseinanderzuschnippeln, etwas anders wieder zusammenzusetzen und "selbsterstellt" drüberzuschreiben ?
> 
> https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=783451




Finde es sehr traurig wenn ich solche Kommentare lese die ich als sehr undankbar empfinde.Du machst dir keine Vorstellung welchen Aufwand ich betreibe um den Leuten gerade in dieser schweren Zeit mit schönen Collagen und Wallpapers zu erfreuen.Man mus ja erst die Bilder finden die sich überhaupt für eine Collage eignen und bis sie dann erstellt sind dauert es eine Weile.Ich bin da sehr variantenreich und bemühe mich so perfekt wie möglich zu sein,das mache ich schon einige Jährchen und den Leuten gefällt es.Nun in dem Fall den du meinst dachte ich mir das diese beiden Mädles sich gut auf einer Collage machen und übrigens ist ja jede Collage von irgendwelchen Bildern und ich möchte da auch keinen was wegnehmen.
Schade das ich mich mal wieder mit so einen User rumplagen muss,ich habe soviel Freunde hier und mein Fell ist mit die Jahre auch dicker geworden so das ich damit leben kann,ist nur schade....​


----------



## frank63 (10 Mai 2020)

Ich find deine Collage wieder klasse und was Du geschrieben hast unterstütze ich 100%.
Danke für die vielen Collagen und Wallis die Du im Laufe der Jahre erstellt hast. Ich denke das sehen
viele User genauso. :thx: :thx: :thx: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thx: :thx: :thx:


----------



## swagger1 (10 Mai 2020)

Dankeschön


----------



## Rolli (10 Mai 2020)

Schmalbrüstig contra Mittelbrüstig passt 

:thx: sehr


----------



## poulton55 (10 Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## comatron (13 Mai 2020)

Brian schrieb:


> Finde es sehr traurig wenn ich solche Kommentare lese die ich als sehr undankbar empfinde
> Schade das ich mich mal wieder mit so einen User rumplagen muss,ich habe soviel Freunde hier und mein Fell ist mit die Jahre auch dicker geworden so das ich damit leben kann,ist nur schade....​



Warum so aggressiv ? Ich habe eine einfache Frage gestellt und dich nicht angegriffen. Ich wollte höchstens ganz vorsichtig meinen Zweifel andeuten, ob es richtig ist, so mit der Arbeit anderer zu verfahren. Aber es scheint wohl so eine Sache zu sein mit der Akzeptanz anderer Meinungen.
Dass ich die Mühen und Ergebnisse der Poster sehr wohl zu schätzen weiß, kannst du übrigens an der Anzahl meiner Danks an andere ablesen.


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2020)

die beiden sind scharf


----------



## GreenDay89 (31 Mai 2020)

:thx: für die beiden


----------



## Blinkibill (4 Juni 2020)

comatron schrieb:


> Macht es wirklich Sinn, die Arbeit eines anderen Users auseinanderzuschnippeln, etwas anders wieder zusammenzusetzen und "selbsterstellt" drüberzuschreiben ?
> 
> https://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=783451




Sehr schwacher kontext.Letztendlich ist es so, das 99% der Bilder hier nicht selbst gemacht worden sind. Ob man jetzt über Google oder hier nach geeigneten Material sucht ist dann nicht von belangen.
Dementsprechend brauch man nicht auf jemanden mit dem Finger drauf zeigen.
:thx:


----------

